# Trouble Overclocking RAM



## Helmet12 (Mar 23, 2008)

I recently built a new computer and I'm having trouble overclocking my RAM.
First off I have an ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3 AM3 motherboard which has a memory standard of DDR3 2000(O.C.) / 1333 / 1066 the problem is I bought DDR3 2000 RAM but when I set it to 2000MHz I get the Overclocking failed message. One time it did boot but when it tried to load windows I got the black screen with a cursor problem and had to do a system restore. The motherboard automatically sets voltage if needed and the voltage never changed from 1.65V. Could anyone tell me how to get my RAM up to 2000MHz successfully?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

You need to manually set the ram voltages. 1333 will be the default speed without OCing the system. Your better off leaving it there and making the timings as low as possible as this will have the greatest return.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

Best way to overclock ram is to overclock the cpu

you will spend days overclocking ram manually to get where you want it to be


----------



## Helmet12 (Mar 23, 2008)

So your saying I would have been better off buying 1333 RAM instead of 2000? Also how would I check what the lowest stable timing is?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

They will have the timings listed on the package. I don't believe you can just "use" ram at 2000mhz. Its an OCed value I.E. how fast the ram can go before problems should arise but i don't believe any factory values on a motherboard will allow ram to run at 2000mhz without OCing the FSB.


----------



## Helmet12 (Mar 23, 2008)

I still have time to refund the RAM so should I just refund it and get 1333 to save $60 or is there an advantage to having 2000 although I don't plan on overclocking it now save for adjusting the timing.

Thanks for your fast replies and help as I have no experience with overclocking.


----------

